# updating via src, mountroot on reboot



## ginoitalo (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a 7.0-STABLE system on amd64 that runs 2 sata drives via gmirror

2 days ago I cvsup'd using stable-supfile (RELENG_7)

did this (from handbook)

# cd /usr/src
# make buildworld
# make buildkernel
# make installkernel
# shutdown -r now

and now the boot isn't seeing the gmirror boot partitions, when I type '?" it only shows the ad4 and ad6 slices

the statement to load gmirror is still in /boot/loader.conf


Any ideas on what went wrong here ?


----------



## trev (Mar 15, 2009)

> # cd /usr/src
> # make buildworld
> # make buildkernel
> # make installkernel
> # shutdown -r now



Did you forget make installworld?


----------



## ginoitalo (Mar 16, 2009)

not at this point, the handbook says to do that after a reboot.


----------



## trev (Mar 16, 2009)

I may be completely off here (I don't use gmirror), but as the gmirror binary is part of the world rebuild and you've changed the kernel (and possibly some data structures have also changed), there's a possibility that the two are now out of sync.

FWIW, I always shutdown to single user mode and install both the new world _and_ the new kernel before rebooting and have prospered thus far through FreeBSD versions 2.0 to 7.1.


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Mar 16, 2009)

The kernel does not need gmirror binary to load a mirrored filesystem. I've got no idea what causes this either.

If you're able to load the old kernel, maybe you can print the metadata?


----------

